# observation on scent along the lines of cpl other posts



## parkerdog (May 20, 2012)

I've been crappie fishing last couple of times and I'm using some little tubes that are at least 5 years old, some older.

When I take them out of the little package they smell almost like motor oil and are greasey feeling but they have been catching fish. 

I'm thinking of getting some fresh ones, but in the back of my head I'm thinking why bother if it's working now.

So the big question is... Is it in the action of the tube or do they like that motor oil smell for some reason... And would I do even better with some fresh scented ones?

Inquiring mind wants to know....lol


----------

